# Special Giveaway! [CLOSED]



## Joshua_DaPro (May 7, 2020)

Hi

I'm doing a special Giveaway.

Winners will be invited to my island and collect some gifts.

ONLY 3 winners will be picked RANDOMLY!

Winners will be picked at 19:15 PM EST TODAY!

Thank You!!!

Reply numbers (1,2,3, etc)


----------



## lauren1 (May 7, 2020)

Can I enter the giveaway?


----------



## linkachu10 (May 7, 2020)

can i enter???


----------



## Joshua_DaPro (May 7, 2020)

Reply as numbers!

E.G. 
Joshua_DaPro
1

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

I'll be selecting using a random number generator


----------



## Pendar (May 7, 2020)

Pendar 1


----------



## Joshua_DaPro (May 7, 2020)

linkachu10 said:


> can i enter???


Linkachu10
2

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



lauren1 said:


> Can I enter the giveaway?


Lauren1
3


----------



## linkachu10 (May 7, 2020)

e.g
joshua_Dapro
2


----------



## Joshua_DaPro (May 7, 2020)

That's for example

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

I wrote your name and number already


----------



## linkachu10 (May 7, 2020)

yay i'm in the giveaway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joshua_DaPro (May 7, 2020)

Continue as 4


----------



## lauren1 (May 7, 2020)

Lauren1: 3


----------



## linkachu10 (May 7, 2020)

linkachu10: 2


----------



## tomira (May 7, 2020)

4


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 7, 2020)

5


----------



## Diamondss (May 7, 2020)

6


----------



## Arckaniel (May 7, 2020)

7


----------



## djc3791 (May 7, 2020)

8


----------



## Master Mage (May 7, 2020)

9


----------



## Owlii (May 7, 2020)

10


----------



## corlee1289 (May 7, 2020)

11?


----------



## EquinoxIsland (May 7, 2020)

EquinoxIsland
12


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

13


----------



## JellyBeans (May 7, 2020)

14!


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (May 7, 2020)

15 ~ magicaldonkey2


----------



## SourDeez (May 7, 2020)

16!


----------



## linkachu10 (May 7, 2020)

who won???


----------



## Mgoetz44 (May 7, 2020)

Mgoetz44 - 17


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 7, 2020)

18


----------



## brangein (May 7, 2020)

19!


----------



## Druidsleep (May 7, 2020)

2


----------



## Mszcrystal (May 7, 2020)

21


----------



## Joshua_DaPro (May 7, 2020)

OK STOP!!!

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

I will now announce the winner

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020


	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

THIS IA NEW LEAF

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

THIS IS NEW LEAF

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

Congrats @cagycorvidae @corlee1289 and @magicaldonkey2!!!!


----------



## Joshua_DaPro (May 7, 2020)

Next giveaway is in New leaf


----------



## linkachu10 (May 7, 2020)

gg


----------

